# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Shqiptarët rrinë kafeneve !

## ICE-BOY

Te gjith ankohen qe ska pun jo ktej po andej varferi e madhe etje , po kur vjen puna kafenet i gjen plot e perplot (je me fat po pe ndonje femer) edhe jo ralle i gjen kta individ duke pir pije te shtrenjta. Edhe jo se nuk ka pune se pune ka plot. ose me sakt ka aq sa per te jetuar mre! Pse ndodh keshtu ?

----------


## Endless

Ne rradhe ta pare njeriu qe te punoje duhet dicka t'a motivoj,si prsh rroga e mire :shkelje syri:  me keto rroga qe jane ketu ne shqiperi njerezit mezi nxjerrin muajin,kjo eshte nje nga arsyet kryesore qe shume veta demoralizohen, dhe e gjejne veten te gota e alkoolit!

2-Ne shqiptaret duam apo s'duam t'a pranojme jemi pak fodulla nga natyra,dhe sec eshte krijuar nje pseudo-iluzion te te rinjte e sotem(ne pergjithesi),qe te punosh pune krahu eshte per turp lol


3-Pastaj ne kafene do veje robi t'a pij nje kafe sec u pa pastaj,per ca punon :shkelje syri:  por muhabeti eshte mos t'a besh kafen zyre pune,ku pret edhe klientet ose koleget(raste te tilla ka ne mase):P


p.s shpresoj te te kem ndricuar ndopak rreth realitetit tone te embel :ngerdheshje:

----------


## elen

ti lart lene se e ndrite fare mo...

ti me lart, nice titull..

----------


## Endless

^ :konfuz:   :konfuz: 

Mund te na besh ti ndonje ndicim me te mire rrusho,se deri tashti pervecse kritikes te 

pakuptimpt,s'morem vesh gje tjeter prej teje? :i qetë:

----------


## EDUARDI

Duhet te theksosh aman se vertet i gjen kafenete plot e perplot por marin nje kafe dhe rijne nga 3 - 4 ore ulur.

----------


## elen

> ^ 
> 
> Mund te na besh ti ndonje ndicim me te mire rrusho,se deri tashti pervecse kritikes te 
> 
> pakuptimpt,s'morem vesh gje tjeter prej teje?


e mja de mja..

Une nuk dua tja di per te demoralizuar qe nuk ja dalin dot dhe e gjejne veten te gota e alkolit..
Gjithashtu  sdua tja di qe perderisa punojme, do e pijme dhe nje kafe te Taivani apo Ekrem Bardha...

ncncncncnc 

Une kur merrja rroge minimale ose vellai im para 15 vjetesh , nuk pinim nga merzitja ose une qe pija kafe , e beja ne shtepi..
Kur erdha me mire ne vete, po...e pijme te gatshme..

po me polacet e Shqiperise..pffffff skane te hane dhe ngelen kafeneve, duke komentuar emigrantet ....Nejse..

----------


## DI_ANA

> Te gjith ankohen qe ska pun jo ktej po andej varferi e madhe etje , po kur vjen puna kafenet i gjen plot e perplot (je me fat po pe ndonje femer) edhe jo ralle i gjen kta individ duke pir pije te shtrenjta. Edhe jo se nuk ka pune se pune ka plot. ose me sakt ka aq sa per te jetuar mre! Pse ndodh keshtu ?


E di qe te njejten gje kam menduar dhe une kur kam iku ne Shqiperi?
Thoja si ka mundesi qe keta ankohen te gjithe per mungese lekesh dhe rrine gjithe diten kafeve,ose me mire...kur punojne keta njerez dhe a punojne?!

Pastaj kam pare milionerat neper restorante qe su ngupej barku duke porositur,kam pare njerez normale qe edhe ato qe kishin ne xhep i ndanin duke qerasur shoqerine dhe kam pare njerez te varfer qe lexonin gazeten dhe rrinin me ore te tera para nje kafeje.
Ketej nga une vetem te premte e te shtune ka levizje!Jeta ketu me duket me monotone,ne Shqiperi ka dhe varferi,por kam pershtypjen se disa atje jetojne me mire se ne qe jemi jashte!

----------


## elen

Hi Diana

 e pra..kur vete ne restorant psh 5 veta ..marrin nga nje pizze secili dhe nga nje sallate secili ...u thua aman ci doni..thone shhhhhh keshtu eshte ketu..Mbeten 5 picat sic jane..U thua po mire merrini me vete dhe i hani neser...thone..je ne vete?? turp...Turp???? Ku ka turp sot me leket e tua??? Turpelinjte e medhenj keta...Ajo tavoline eshte sa dy rroga mujore atje.....Pastaj rrijne fryjne syte..hahaha

E them...ju takon fati qe keni...

----------


## BEHARI

> Te gjith ankohen qe ska pun jo ktej po andej varferi e madhe etje , po kur vjen puna kafenet i gjen plot e perplot (je me fat po pe ndonje femer) edhe jo ralle i gjen kta individ duke pir pije te shtrenjta. Edhe jo se nuk ka pune se pune ka plot. ose me sakt ka aq sa per te jetuar mre! Pse ndodh keshtu ?


kjo ndodh se pse shumica e tyre qe qendrojne kafenevet kane nga nje ose dy persona qe punojne jashte shqiperise!!
kurse ata qe nuk kane njeri ne emigracion i gjene te shumtit e kohes ne pune te ndryshme, dhe kur pin nje kafe e kan per luks!!

----------


## ICE-BOY

> Ne rradhe ta pare njeriu qe te punoje duhet dicka t'a motivoj,si prsh rroga e mire me keto rroga qe jane ketu ne shqiperi njerezit mezi nxjerrin muajin,kjo eshte nje nga arsyet kryesore qe shume veta demoralizohen, dhe e gjejne veten te gota e alkoolit!


Nuk besoj se eshte muabeti tek rroga , PUNA eshte kulture!  Ne afrik e ne indi po punojn robt si kafsh per 50 cent (mos me pak) dita, po pse keq do ti benin 150 Mij lek ne muaj  ketij personi qe rri gjith diten lokaleve?? Se fundi fundit ai nuk fiton gje qe nuk fiton , biles humbet duke ndejt nga 4 ore me gazeten "Sporti Shqiptar" , (ka dhe nga ata qe lexojn "FemraModerne") lokaleve.

Mendimi im eshte qe neve si popull na mungon kulutura e punes.
Ne komunizem punonin fshataret dhe hanin qytetaret
Tani punojne Emigrantet dhe han prap qytetaret...!

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Cna kujtuat oret ne klub duke bere qyfyre e dredhur muhabetet nga te gjitha anet.... ka lezet 2 ore nje kafe e muhabet,jo si ketej qe kafja te ngec ne fyt,se prapa teje jane te tjeret qe presin radhen per te pire kafe....

Po i papuni ska ca ben,do marre nje kafe e do shtyje paraditen nje kafe tjeter e shtyn pasditen,kurse te blloku te papune nuk gjen,o jane ish emigrante o njerez me pare ne xhep,e kam fjalen per te perhershmit....

----------


## MaDaBeR

Eshte mese e vertete qe Shqiptaret dergjen kafaneve. Ka disa arsye perse ndodh keshtu. 

E para dhe me e rendesishmja sipas mendimit tim, me ndryshimin e sistemit ne vitet 90 shume te rinj Shqiptare emigruan per ne vendet perendimore per nje jete me te mire dhe qe andej dergonin te ardhura familjeve te tyre qe ndodheshin ne Shqiperi. Dhe, Shqiptaret pak nga pak u mesuan me te ardhurat nga emigracioni dhe filluan ta lene punen pas dore. Gjithashtu gjate nderrimit te sistemit ne 90 u mbyllen dhe shume fabrika, uzina e miniera e si rrjedhoje u rrit shume dhe numri i papunesise.

Nje tjeter arsye perse Shqiptaret punojne pak ose nuk punojne fare eshte se ne vitin 97 ndodhi i famshmi fenomen i piramidave ku shume Shqiptare humben te ardhurat e tyre. Po ne kete kohe filloi dhe zhvleresimi i lekut dhe rritja e madhe e inflacionit ndersa rrogat rriteshin pak ose aspak. Pra, njerezit me te njejtat te ardhura blinin me pak te mira materiale e sherbime. Kjo ndikoi ne mbylljen e vendeve te punes dhe ne rritjen e papunesise.

Per mendimin tim keto jane dy shkaqet kryesore perse Shqiptaret nuk punojne dhe dergjen kafeneve.

----------


## IL__SANTO

> Nuk besoj se eshte muabeti tek rroga , PUNA eshte kulture!  Ne afrik e ne indi po punojn robt si kafsh per 50 cent (mos me pak) dita, po pse keq do ti benin 150 Mij lek ne muaj  ketij personi qe rri gjith diten lokaleve?? Se fundi fundit ai nuk fiton gje qe nuk fiton , biles humbet duke ndejt nga 4 ore me gazeten "Sporti Shqiptar" , (ka dhe nga ata qe lexojn "FemraModerne") lokaleve.
> 
> Mendimi im eshte qe neve si popull na mungon kulutura e punes.
> Ne komunizem punonin fshataret dhe hanin qytetaret
> Tani punojne Emigrantet dhe han prap qytetaret...!


Shume e vertet si teme.Kur vemi ne Shqiperi na duket vetja si ne vendin e Cudirave.Te gjithe akohen,te gjithe qahen edhe te gjithe kane leke per te pire neper Lokale.
Normale qe mbas 10 birrave Fjala PUNE kalon shume larg mendjes edhe nuk i afrohet fare.
Po pse vella pa u mireinformuar me shtypin do i lesh shqiptaret ti qe u kujton Gazetat???????     :perqeshje: 

Kush e ka deshiren per pune e gjen edhe ne Shqiperi.Sesa ti nxjerresh nga Xhepi leket per te pire neper lokale duke qene se e kalojne shumicen e kohes aty fare thjeshte mund te punesohen edhe keshtu Pijne me pak por Gratis edhe Leket i fusin ne xhep.    :buzeqeshje: 


Kultura e punes ne Shqiperi eshte ICE_BOY por mbytet nga Kultura e Parazitllekut vella.    :buzeqeshje:

----------


## xhuliana

Eshte *kulture* e Shqiptarit qe per te pire 1 kafe ose 1 birre mbetet ne klub per 2-3 ore te tera.
Kjo nuk tregon se prishin leket por okupojne tavolinen vetem duke konsumuar 1 kafe 50 leke. :buzeqeshje: 

Ne vende te tjera , ku njerezit leket vertet i kane, nuk kalojne me shume se 5 min nga hyrja dhe dalja nga klubi.

Megjithate kjo nuk tregon se shqiptari rri rrugeve dhe nuk punon.....Nuk ka pune....cte bejne njerezit tja japin vetes???

----------


## IL__SANTO

Xhuliana Nuk ka pune?????

Po pse nuk thua qe nuk e duan punen.

Kur isha pashe shume lokale Plot edhe asnjeri nuk bisedonte per pune.Pune ka por nuk te vjen tek Klubi por duhet te levizesh ta kerkosh vet.Me pak apo shume leke qofte.

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Te gjithe jashte ngelen duke u qare,pse robte ne shqiperi rrine neper bare....Kush ka pune iken ne pune dhe pasdite normal e ke tek klubi,se ku do veje tjeter....Kush ska pune pasditeve po tek klubi do shkoje.... Ne perendim robte kalojne nga 4-5 ore neper makina dhe trafik,ne shqiperi 4-5 ore ne klub...
Pastaj kush tha qe nuk degjon per pune...ne shqiperi sa here shkoj vetem per lek degjoj,majtas djathtas,eshte fiksacioni i lekut....
Kush dergon leke ne shqiperi i dergon per familjaret e vet dhe me duket normale,nese e zeme filani 25 vjec punon dhe sjell e zeme 300 euro ne muaj e plakun 50 vjec e ka papune,sdo i thote ik shko puno ne ndertim apo ne ndonje pune me 150 euro,po i thote rri ne shpi se rregullohemi.... Nuk shoh ndonje te keqe,ne kete mes...

Ai qe rri ne klub,c'duhet te beje,te vrase veten...llogarite e tij i di vete ,skemi pse tua bejme ne...
Nuk kemi kulturen e punes tha dikush...sigurisht qe kur ke vetem nje lloj pune qe ofron mundesi pune,dmth ndertim apo shtrim rrugesh,normale qe shumica do e refuzoje si pune,se nuk e do apo nuk e ha dot....

----------


## ICE-BOY

> Nuk kemi kulturen e punes tha dikush...sigurisht qe kur ke vetem nje lloj pune qe ofron mundesi pune,dmth ndertim apo shtrim rrugesh,normale qe shumica do e refuzoje si pune,se nuk e do apo nuk e ha dot....


Si ore spaska pun , po dil ore shit banane , shit fara lule djelli , kshu kan filluar te gjith , pastaj kan hap dyqan etje etje.  Po jo se kta duan pun me pergjegjesi or vlla se ulin veten , dhe nga ana tjeter thon KU DO NA E JAPESH KAFEN

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

> Si ore spaska pun , po dil ore shit banane , shit fara lule djelli , kshu kan filluar te gjith , pastaj kan hap dyqan etje etje.  Po jo se kta duan pun me pergjegjesi or vlla se ulin veten , dhe nga ana tjeter thon KU DO NA E JAPESH KAFEN


Te shesesh fara luledielli te duket pune sot ty....nuk nxjerr kokerr leku.. bananet dhe farat  kane te njejtin cmim me para 10-12 vjeteve,kurse cmimet e rrogat jane 2  fishuar....Tashme vetem kalamajt mund te shesin banane per te nxjerre 2 pare...

Punet e verteta ne shqiperi mungojne ose jane te zena,te vetmit sektore ku ka nevoje jane bujqesia,ndertimi dhe shtrimi i rrugeve....Jo te gjithe kane mundesi ti bejne,prandaj presin....  Ka pastaj edhe nga ata qe thua ti,po shumica e atyre qe prishin 2-3 mije leke ne dite klubeve jane ne pune ose ish emigrante....
Sigurisht qe jemi tipa qe sna e ka qefi punen eshte e vertete,po te ishte puna e mire do punonte edhe kadiu....

----------


## Kreksi

Po edhe ata qe  dergjen kafeneve thojne per neve qe jemi ketu ne forum tere diten; u dergjen shqiptaret ne internet...
Si ka ne kafene biseda ka edhe ketu por ne distanc....

----------


## mia@

Kush e tha qe vetem shqiptaret ne shqiperi rrine kafeneve ?!
Ka ketu te ne sa te duash .Me shume kohe kalojne neper lokale se me familjen.Megjithese punojne nga nje apo  dy pune per lokale e gjejne kohen,se nuk rrime dot ne shqiptaret pa nje cik  thashetheme.E kemi ne gjak.

----------

